# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  ملف متكامل عن فصائل الدم والأغذية المناسبة لها

## نور علي

*فصيلة الدم والغذاء المناسب لها*


*فصيلة الدم** O* 

*يتمتع اصحاب هذه الفصيلة بجهاز هضمي قوي ، وجهاز مناعي متين ، كما ان عمليات الأيض (البناء والهدم) لديهم فعالة ، وهذه الفصيلة مجهزه كي تخزن الغذاء . ولكنهم لا يتحملون التغيرات البيئيه والغذائيه الطارئه ... ومن المخاطر الطبيه التي يواجهونها انه يعانون من مشكلا تتخثر الدم ويتميز دمهم بلون فاتح جدا ويصابون بأمراض مثل القرحات والحساسيه و الألتهابات وخصوصا التهاب المفاصل** .* 


*الغذاء المناسب لهذه الفصيله** :* 

*الأغذية الغنيه بالبروتين الحيواني والفقيره بنسبة السكريات ، مثل اللحوموالأسماك وثمار البحر والخضورات والفواكه ويستيطع هؤلاء التخلص من التعب والضغط النفسي باللجوء الى التمارين الرياضيه العنيفة والركض وركوب الدراجة وجميع فنون القتال الأخرى كالكاراتيه والجودو** .* 


*فصيلة الدم** A* 

*يتوافق اصحاب هذهالفصيله جيدا مع التغيرات المناخية والبيئيه والغذائيه الطارئة**.* 

*ومواطن الضعف ليدهم هي : الجهاز الهضمي حساس . ولديه ميل الى تجميع المواد المخاطية في القنوات الهضمية . والجهاز المناعي ضعيف ، ويتعرض لهجوم الكثير من الميكرونات والطفيليات،والمخاطر الطبيه التي يتعرضون لها هي امراض تتعلق بالشرايين القلبية ( الكوليسترول ) والأمراض السرطانية ،وفقر الدم ، واضطراب وظائف الكبد والمرارة ، كما يصابون بالتهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمي والسكري من النوع الأول أي المعتمد على الأنسولين**.* 


*الغذاء المناسب لهذه الفصيلة** :* 

*الأغنية الغنيه بالسكريات والفقيرةبالدهون مثل الخضروات والأسماك والحبوب والبقوليات والفاكهة .والتمارين الرياضيةالملائمة لهم هي الرياضات الخفيفة كالأسترخاء والمشي والسباحة واليوجا والتأمل** ...* 


*فصيلة الدم** B :* 

*يتلاءم اصحاب هذه الفصيلة بسهولة مع التغيرات الغذائيةوالبيئية فهم يتمتعون بجهاز مناعي قوي ولا توجد لديهم حساسية طبية خاصة معينة بليميلون الى التاثر ببعض الفيروسات النادرة والأمراض المتعلقة بالمناعة الذاتية ،وهمعادة يعانون من مرض التعب المزمن والأمراض المتعلقة بالمناعة الذاتية مثل القراض ( مرض تدرن جلدي مخاطي ) ومرض التصلب العظام والسكري من النوع الأول**.* 


*الغذاءالمناسب لهذه الفصيلة** :* 

*اصحاب اهذه الفصيلة متوازنو التغذية فبمقدورهم تناولاللحوم والأسماك ومنتجات الألبان والخضار والفواكه والبقوليات . ويمكن لهم التمتعبرياضات متوازنة تجمع بين العنف والخفة مثل تسلق الجبال وركوب الدراجات والسباحهوالمشي** .* 


*فصيلة الدم** ( AB):* 

*يتلاءم اصحاب هذه الفصيلة مع ظروف الحياةالمعاصرة ويجمعون بين القوى والموجوده عند الفصائل الدموية A وB ، والجهاز الهضميلديهم حساس وسريع التأثر ، والجهاز المناعي قابل للتاثر بجميع الميكروباتوالطفيليات وهم يتعرضون للأمراض السرطانية، وتلك المتعلقة بامراض الشرايين القلبية (الكوليسترول ) ومرض فقر الدم** .* 


*الغذاء المناسب لهذه الفصيلة** :* 

*نظام غذائي متنوع مع شي من الأعتدال مثل الأسماك ، الخضار ، الفاكهة، متنجات الألبان ،الحبوب والبقوليات . وتناسبهم الرياضات الخفيفة والمهدئه المرتبطة مع نشاط معتدلمثل اليوجا وتسلق الجبال وركوب الدرجات والتنس** .* 


*وهناك بعض الأغذية التيتتلاءم مع جميع الفصائل الدموية ويضعها البعض ضمن الأغذية العلاجية او المفيده لجسم الأنسان ومن هذه الأغذية ( السلمون – زيت الزيتون – البروكلي – الخوخ – التين – الزنجبيل – الثوم – البقدونس – الشاي الأخضر** .* 

*وينصح الدكتور من هم من فصيلةالدم O و A الأبتعاد عن القمح (الحنطة ) ومتنجات الألبان والفاصوليا الحمراءوالبطاطس والكاجو والحمضيات والشمام الأخضر**.* 

*اما بالنسبة لفصيلة الدم A عليهم الأبتعاد عن الفلفل الأحمر الحار والموز والطماطم** .* 

*اما اصحاب الفصيلة O فيجب عليهم الأمتناع ايضا عن تناول الشوفان والفول السوداني والبرسيم**.* 

*واخير فصيلةالدم ل B و AB فالأفضل لهم الأبتعاد عن تناول لحم الدجاج ( ماعدا لحم الديك الرومي ) كما عليهم الأمتناع عن الحمص والحبة السوداء والذرة والأفوكادو والحبوب وزيت عبادالشمس والصبار** .* 



*ان هذه دراسات حديثه فلا يمكن ان نقول ان النتائجمؤكده 100% ولا نستطيع ان نلغيها ايضا .. والله اعلم*



*اختكم ,,, نور علي*

----------


## زهرة الندى

*مشكورة اختي نور على الموضوع المفيد والمعلومات القيمة*



*والله لايحرمنا من مواضيعك الرائعة والمفيدة*



*اختك,,,,,,,,,,,,, زهرة الندى*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*غاليتي ..*
*    نور علي*

*مشكورة ع الموضوع والمعلومات*

*بأنتظار جديدك*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

السلام
احترت في وين احط الموضوع لانه شوي يناسب منتدى تطوير الذات ويناسب منتدى الصحة والسلامه :bigsmile:  


*الغذاء المناسب لكل منها Blood Type & Suitable Food



هل تعلم؟ 



فصيلة الدم
نسبة نوع فصيلة الدم لدى البشر

O + 
40 % 

O - 
7 % 

A + 
34 % 

A - 
6 % 

B + 
8 % 

B - 
1 % 

AB + 
3 % 

AB - 
1 % 


هل

تكشف فصيلة دمك عن شخصيتك؟ 


طبقًا لمعهد يابانيّ يبحث في نوعية فصائل الدّم, أكدت الأبحاث أن السمات الشّخصيّة التي تبدو على الأشخاص تتلاءم مع فصائل دمهم . لننظر كيف ذلك؟ 

الفصيلة 

O 
تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه تواصل النّضال حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا .. 

الفصيلة 

A
تحبّ التّناسق والتنظيم وتميل للسلام . تتعامل بشكل جيد مع الآخرين و حسّاس و صبور و حنون .من عيوبك العناد و صعوبة اللاسترخاء . 

الفصيلة 

B 
تحب الإستقلال. مستقيم و تحبّ عمل الأشياء بطرقتك الخاصة . مبدع و مرن, تتأقلم بسهولة مع أيّ وضع . لكنّ إصرارك على أن تكون مستقلاّ أحيانًا يمكن أن يتجاوز الحدّ و يصبح ضعفًا . 

الفصيلة 

AB 
قوي و متماسك, أنت بوجهٍ عامّ جيد و محبوب و دائمًا يطمئن لك من حولك . تتعامل بطبيعتك وبصدق وعادل . من عيوبك أنك متحفّظ, غير حذق, وتجد صعوبة في إتخاذ القرارت . 




إذا أردت معرفة نوعية فصيلة الدم التي تستطيع أخذها أو العكس 

فيمكنك معرفة ذلك من خلال الجدول 

يمكنك أخذ فصيلة الدم

إذا كانت فصيلة الدم
O- 
O+ 
B- 
B+ 
A- 
A+ 
AB- 
AB+ 

AB+ 
YES
YES
YES
YES
YES
YES
YES
YES

AB- 
YES

YES

YES
YES



A+ 
YES
YES


YES
YES



A- 
YES



YES




B+ 
YES
YES
YES
YES





B- 
YES

YES






O+ 
YES
YES







O- 
YES











معلومات من ذهب 

فصائل الدم

الغذاء المناسب لكل منها 



فصيلة الدم A : 

أنت ستصبح أكثر رشاقة على نظام فصيلة الدم A إذا تعودت على أكل الأطعمة المسموح لك بأكلها و حذف ما هو محظور أكله , فصيلة الدم A عكس الفصيلة O تماماً في نظام الأكل والتمثيل الغذائي للطعام الذي يأكله الأشخاص المنتمون للفصيلة O , فنجد أن أكل اللحوم الحيوانية تسرع من عملية التمثيل الغذائي ويصبح أكثر فعالية , بعكس تأثيرها على الأشخاص المنتمون إلى فصيلة A , حيث أن أكل اللحوم يجعل الشخص من فصيلة A متعب وأقل حركة وطاقة عن ما يأكله من البروتينات النباتية . ففصيلة الدم A تحتفظ بالماء في أجسام أصحابها عندما تبطء عملية التمثيل الغذائي , بينما فصيلة O تحرق جميع اللحوم كالوقود بدون أي أضرار في أجسادها . في حين أن فصيلة الدم A تخزن اللحوم الموجودة في الطعام كدهون في الجسم , لذلك اللحوم الحيوانية تسبب السمنة بالنسبة للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم A , بينما هي غذاء جيد لـ O , و السبب في ذلك هو حموضة المعدة في O , بحيث نجد أن نسبة الحموضة في المعدة عالية جداً عندما يهضم اللحم بسهولة بدون أي مشاكل .
أما في فصيلة A فنسبة الحموضة منخفضة جداً .. 
و للتكيف مع هذا النوع يجب الإعتماد على المحاصيل الزراعية ( أي التحول إلى شخص نباتي ) ..
منتجات الألبان : تهضم بضعف وبطء شديد مع A لذا فهي مزعجة وسيئة بسبب تفاعلات الأنسولين لأن منتجات الألبان مشبعة بالدهون لذا تسبب أضراراً بالقلب وتسبب مرض السكر والسمنة .. 
القمح : يعتبر من العناصر المختلطة في A يمكن لهذه الفصيلة أكل القمح ولكن ليس بكثرة لأن كثرته تسبب حموضة في عضلات وأنسجة الجسم وذلك بعكس O الذي ينمو بقوة على الأنسجة الحمضية فالقمح قاعدي لمن له فصيلة O بينما حمضي لمن له فصيلة A . 
وبالإضافة إلى أكل الأطعمة الصحية وقليلة الدهن والخضار والحبوب المتوازنة فإن فصيلة الدم A تحتاج للأكل الخفيف للحصول على الفائدة العامة والتأثيرات الجيدة 0 
ولذلك سنعطي دليل سريع لأهم وأفضل الأطعمة التي تفيد أو تضر بالجسم . 

فمن الأطعمة التي تساعد على زيادة الوزن : لأصحاب الفصيله A 
اللحوم : بطيئة الهضم وتخزن في الجسم كدهون وتزيد سموم الهضم . 
مشتقات الألبان : تبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي ..
الفاصوليا القلوية : تتداخل مع إنزيمات الهضم وتبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي .. 
القمح : يوقف ويثبط الأنسولين . 
زيت الخضار : يساعد على الهضم الجيد ويمنع حفظ الماء في الجسم .
الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنزال الوزن : 
أطعمة الصويا : تساعد على الهضم وتمثيل الغذاء بسرعة . 

الخضار : تساعد على التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح وتسرع من حركة الأمعاء . : الأناناس : يساعد على سرعة حركة الأمعاء . 
للحصول على أفضـل نتائج فصيلة A يجب عليها الإمتناع عن تـناول اللحوم في نظام أكلها ، فمن المفروض أن هذه الفصيلة أشخاصها معرضين للإصابة بأمراض القلب والسكر وسرطان المعدة ، لذا يجب الإمتناع عن المحظورات و أكل كل ما هو مفيد للجسم . 

تكملة الأغذيه الممنوعه والمفيده للفصيله A 

نكمل ما يخص الفصيله A من حيث الأغذيه الممنوعه والمفيده و المحايده : 
المحظورات :
اللحوم الحمراء بصفة عامة - الكبد - القلب – الأرنب – الخنزير – البط – الوز – البقر- الماعز . 
المحايد : 
الدجاج – الديك الرومي ( التركي ) – الفروج ( صغار الدجاج ) 
الأسماك :
المفيد منها : السارديـن – السالمون – الماكريل – الكود – السمك الأبيـض – الرد سنابر ( الحمراء ) – القرش – التونة – سمك السيف . 
المحظورات من الأسماك :
الكافيار – الجمبري – الضفادع – الكلامب ( CLAMP ) - المحار – الأستاكوزا – السلاحف – الأخطبوط – السمك الأزرق – قط البحر – الأصداف 

يمكن للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم A إستخدام منتجات الألبان ولكن يجب الإمتناع*

*منقول*
*تحياتيي..*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*تسلمي ضحكوووه*

*عزيزتي دمجت موضوعك مع الغلا نور علي*
*لتشابهم*

*بانتظار جديدك*

*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

اي لاحط اني تشابههم
وعلى العموم مشكوره على دمجهم ومروركِ

----------


## المومياءة

موضوع هام ومفيد دعونا نقرأ سوياااا 

فصيلة الدم A : 

أنت ستصبح أكثر رشاقة على نظام فصيلة الدم A إذا تعودت على أكل الأطعمة المسموح لك بأكلها و حذف ما هو محظور أكله , فصيلة الدم A عكس الفصيلة O تماماً في نظام الأكل والتمثيل الغذائي للطعام الذي يأكله الأشخاص المنتمون للفصيلة O , فنجد أن أكل اللحوم الحيوانية تسرع من عملية التمثيل الغذائي ويصبح أكثر فعالية , بعكس تأثيرها على الأشخاص المنتمون إلى فصيلةA , حيث أن أكل اللحوم يجعل الشخص من فصيلة A متعب وأقل حركة وطاقة عن ما يأكله من البروتينات النباتية . ففصيلة الدم A تحتفظ بالماء في أجسام أصحابها عندما تبطء عملية التمثيل الغذائي , بينما فصيلة O تحرق جميع اللحوم كالوقود بدون أي أضرار في أجسادها . في حين أن فصيلة الدم A تخزن اللحوم الموجودة في الطعام كدهون في الجسم , لذلك اللحوم الحيوانية تسبب السمنة بالنسبة للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم A , بينما هي غذاء جيد لـ O , و السبب في ذلك هو حموضة المعدة في O , بحيث نجد أن نسبة الحموضة في المعدة عالية جداً عندما يهضم اللحم بسهولة بدون أي مشاكل .
أما في فصيلة A فنسبة الحموضة منخفضة جداً . و للتكيف مع هذا النوع يجب الإعتماد على المحاصيل الزراعية ( أي التحول إلى شخص نباتي ) .

منتجات الألبان : تهضم بضعف وبطء شديد مع A لذا فهي مزعجة وسيئة بسبب تفاعلات الأنسولين لأن منتجات الألبان مشبعة بالدهون لذا تسبب أضراراً بالقلب وتسبب مرض السكر والسمنة .
القمح : يعتبر من العناصر المختلطة في A يمكن لهذه الفصيلة أكل القمح ولكن ليس بكثرة لأن كثرته تسبب حموضة في عضلات وأنسجة الجسم وذلك بعكس O الذي ينمو بقوة على الأنسجة الحمضية فالقمح قاعدي لمن له فصيلة O بينما حمضي لمن له فصيلة A . 
وبالإضافة إلى أكل الأطعمة الصحية وقليلة الدهن والخضار والحبوب المتوازنة فإن فصيلة الدم A تحتاج للأكل الخفيف للحصول على الفائدة العامة والتأثيرات الجيدة 0 ولذلك سنعطي دليل سريع لأهم وأفضل الأطعمة التي تفيد أو تضر بالجسم .

فمن الأطعمة التي تساعد على زيادة الوزن : لأصحاب الفصيله A اللحوم : بطيئة الهضم وتخزن في الجسم كدهون وتزيد سموم الهضم .
مشتقات الألبان : تبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي .
الفاصوليا القلوية : تتداخل مع إنزيمات الهضم وتبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي .
القمح : يوقف ويثبط الأنسولين .
زيت الخضار : يساعد على الهضم الجيد ويمنع حفظ الماء في الجسم .
الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنزال الوزن : 
أطعمة الصويا : تساعد على الهضم وتمثيل الغذاء بسرعة .

الخضار : تساعد على التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح وتسرع من حركة الأمعاء :الأناناس : يساعد على سرعة حركة الأمعاء . 
للحصول على أفضـل نتائج فصيلة A يجب عليها الإمتناع عن تـناول اللحوم في نظام أكلها ، فمن المفروض أن هذه الفصيلة أشخاصها معرضين للإصابة بأمراض القلب والسكر وسرطان المعدة ، لذا يجب الإمتناع عن المحظورات و أكل كل ما هو مفيد للجسم .

تكملة الأغذيه الممنوعه والمفيده للفصيله A
نكمل ما يخص الفصيله A من حيث الأغذيه الممنوعه والمفيده والمحايده :
المحظورات :
اللحوم الحمراء بصفة عامة - الكبد - القلب – الأرنب – الخنزير – البط – الوز – البقر- الماعز .
المحايد : 
الدجاج – الديك الرومي ( التركي ) – الفروج ( صغار الدجاج ) 
الأسماك :
المفيد منها : السارديـن – السالمون – الماكريل – الكود – السمك الأبيـض – الرد سنابر ( الحمراء ) – القرش – التونة – سمك السيف .
المحظورات من الأسماك :الكافيار – الجمبري – الضفادع – الكلامب ( CLAMP ) - المحار – الأستاكوزا – السلاحف – الأخطبوط – السمك الأزرق – قط البحر – الأصداف 

يمكن للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم A إستخدام منتجات الألبان ولكن يجب الإمتناع عن الأشياء المصنعة من الحليب الكامل الدسم – وتحدد كمية البيض المستهلك . كما يمكن استخدام حليب الصويا واللبن الرائب والزبادي الكريمة الغير مدهنة و حليب الماعز كبديل جيد للحليب الكامل – جبن الصويا – معظم مشتقات الألبان أو الحليب غير مهضومة جيداً عند الأشخاص من هذه الفصيلة , وذلك لأن هذه الفصيلة تنتج مضادات حيوية للسكر الموجود في الحليب الكامل الدسم مع الفيوكوز FUCOSE يمثل TYPE BANTIGEN أي يمثل بروتين يسمى BANTIGEN وهذه الفصيلة ترفض أي شيء من هذا المركب التي تسبب المناعة الطبيعية لهذه الفصيلة , فالمضادات الحيوية التي تكونها هذه الفصيلة ترفض كل مشتقات الحليب الكامل الدسم ، فإذا كنت تعاني من حساسية من الحليب الكامل الدسم هذا يعني أن إفرازات الصدر تكون كثيرة مما يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الجهاز التنفسي نتيجة إفراز كمية كبيرة من الإفرازات المخاطية التي تضر بالصدر وعادة هذا النوع يفرز أكثر من غيره من فصائل الدم بالنسبة للإفرازات المخاطية .
مشتقات الحليب المفيدة : 
جبن الصويا – وحليب الصويا .
مشتقات الحليب الغير ضارة ( المحايده ) :
جبن الغنم – حليب الغنم – المازولا – اللبن الزبادي – واللبن المثلج – اللبن الزبادي بالفواكه - جبن الفيتا الغنمي . 

المحظورات : الجبن الأمريكي – الجبن الأزرق – الزبدة – زبدة الحليب – جبن الشيدر – الكوتينج – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – الآيس كريم – جبن البارميسان السويسري – الحليب الكامل الدسم 
الزيوت والدهون :الدهون والزيوت غير مرغوبة لهذه الفصيلة إلا زيت الكتان و زيت الزيتون حيث يمكن استخدام ملعقة يومياً من زيت الزيتون للطبخ أو للسلطة لأنه يساعد على خفض نسبة الكوليسترول .
المفيد جداً : زيت الزيتون – زيت الكتان 
المحظورات : زيت الذرة – زيت القطن – زيت اللوز – زيت دوار الشمس . 
المكسرات والبذور : 
بما أن هذه الفصيلة مسموح لها بقليل من البروتين الحيواني لذلك فإن البروتينات النباتية الموجودة في المكسرات مفيدة لهذه الفصيلة كبذور دوار الشمس وبذور القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) واللوز البجلي واللوز السوداني مفيد جداً لهذه الفصيلة , يجب أكل اللوز دائماً لأن فيه مواد مضادة للسرطان ( Cancer Fighting Lectin ) . ويجب أكل قشر اللوز إذا كنت تعاني من مشاكل في المرارة , ويجب أكل زبدة اللوز بكمية بسيطة بدلاً من أكل اللوز بأكمله .
المفيد والمسموح : اللوز السوداني – زبدة اللوز – بندق – بذر القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) 
المسموح والمحايد : زبدة اللوز – الماكاديميا – القعقع ( الجوز ، عين جمل ) اللوز البجلي – زبدة دوار الشمس بذور السمسم – زبدة السمسم ( الطحينة ) .
المحظورات : المكسرات البرازيلية – الكاجو – الفستق .
البقول : تعمل بقوة عظيمة بالنسبة لفصيلة A , ولكن هناك أنواع ضارة لإحتوائها على الـ Lectin الذي يخفض نسبة الأنسولين في الإنتاج مما يؤدي للسمنة أو مرض السكري . 
المفيد منها : 
الفاصوليا بأنواعها الخضراء والسوداء والحمراء – العدس المحلي والأخضر والأحمر واللوبـيا. 
المحايد والممكن استخدامه بدون ضرر : البازلاء الخضراء وأنواع من الفاصوليا 
المحظورات : نحاس الفاصوليا – الفاصوليا على شكل الكلى .
الرقاق ( CEREALS ) : 
يستحب استخدام الحبوب الكاملة وليست التي مرت بعملية التصنيع , كما يجب الحذر من إكثار القمح لأنه يساعد على الإفرازات المخاطية في الصدر 
المفيد من الحبوب : 
الحبوب المكونة من الذرة - والشعير - والأرز .
المحظورات :كريمة القمح وكثرة الأشياء المصنوعة من القمح 
الخبز : بالنسبة للخبز فإن الناس الذين يعانون من إفرازات مخاطية في الصدر نتيجة لحساسية الصدر يجب الامتناع أو الابتعاد عن القمح الكامل وأخذ دقيق الصويا أو دقيق الرز كبديل لـها.
المفيد والمسموح للاستخدام :
دقيق الصويا – الكيك المصنوع من دقيق الرز – خبز القمح ( النخالة ) .
المحايد : خبز الشعير والذرة .
المحظور : خبز القمح الكامل والخبز البروتيني 
المكرونات : 
للمكرونة اختيارات وافرة وتحتوي على مصادر جيدة للبروتين النباتي ويمكن الحصول على مواد غذائية ضرورية لا يمكن الحصول عليها من اللحوم الحيوانية 
الابتعاد عن الوجبات المثلجة والمكرونة المحضرة من الصلصات أو خليط من الرز مع الخضار الجاهزة , ويحبذ صنع الغذاء في المنزل وعدم استخدام المأكولات الجاهزة .
المفيد والمسموح به : 
دقيق الرز – الباستا – الشعير ودقيقه .

المحظورات :الدقيق الأبيض – المكرونة المصنوعة من السبانخ والسميد والدقيق الكامل .
الخضروات :
الخضروات ضرورية لاحتوائها على المعادن والإنزيمات ومواد ضد الأكسدة , وتؤكل نية أو بالبخار ، فمعظم الخضروات مسموحة ولكن هناك بعض المحظورات كالفلفل والباذنجان والطماطم والبطاطس والجزر اليماني 
ومن الخضار المفيدة جداً والتي تمنع أو تحمي الخلايا الغير طبيعية من الانقسام بسبب الأكسدة هو : البروكلي و الثوم و الجزر و القرع والسبانخ واللفت والخضار الحديدية والورقية والبصل الأصفر وكذلك التوفو ( TOFO ) فهو من أفضل الخضار لهذه الفصيلة .
الخضار المفيدة جداً :
الأرضي الشوكي – أوراق البنجر – البروكلي – الجزر – الخضار الورقية – الهدرباء البرية – البصل بأنواعه – السبانخ – الباميا – الخس – اللفت – الفجل – الثوم – البقدونس – القرع 
المحايد والممكن استخدامه :
البنجر – الأفوكادو – القرنبيط – الكرفس – الذرة – الخيار - الخس – الفجل الأحمر .
المحظورات ( الممنوعات ) :
الكرنب الأحمر والأبيض – الباذنجان الأسود – المشروم ( عش الغراب – الفطر ) - الزيتون الأسود ( اليوناني – الأسباني ) – الفلفل بأنواعه ( الأحمر والأخضر والأصفر ) – البطاطس – والجزر اليماني – الطماطم . 
الفواكه :
يجب أكل الفاكهة يومياً على الأقل ثلاث مرات في اليوم لتعادل الحموضة المتكونة من الحبوب ، فبعض الفواكه تكون ضارة كالبرتقال والبطيخ والخربز والفواكه الاستوائية كالمانجو والبابايا والموز , حيث أن بعضها يكون مفيد كالليمون والعنب والخوخ والتين .
الفواكه المفيدة : 
الخوخ – التوت الأسود والأزرق – الكرز- التين – العنب – الليمون – الأناناس – البرقوق - الزبيب – المشمش 0
الفواكه المحايدة :التفاح – البلح الأسود والأحمر الطازج – العنب بأنواعه – الجوافة – الكيوي – الحبحب – الخوخ – الكمثرى – الفراولة , والمربى من الفواكه المقبولة " بدون سكر " , وكذلك الجيلي 0
المحظورات من الفواكه :
الموز – النارجــين – المانجو – الخربز ( الشمـام ) – الهنـدول – البرتقــال – البابايا – اليوسف أفندي .
العصيرات والسوائل
يجب أخذ كأس من الماء الفاتر كل يوم في الصباح مع نصف ليمونه ( عصير ) للتخلص من الإفرازات المخاطية في الصدر .
العصيرات المفيدة :عصير المشمش – الجزر – الكرفس – الكرز الأسود – الجريب فروت – الأناناس – البرقوق ( البخارا ) – عصير الليمون المخفف بالماء الفاتر .
العصيرات المحايدة :عصير التفاح – عصير الكرنب – عصير الخيار – العنب – عصير الخضار . 
المحظورات من العصيرات :
عصير البرتقال – عصير البابايا – عصير الطماطم .
البهارات :تكون نافعة جداً في تركيبات معينة كالصويا وصلصة الصويا والميسو والتماري والسوسي والدبـس الأسود فهو مصدر جيد للحديد , ويستخدم رماد عشب البحر كمصدر لليـود والمعادن ، كما أن الخل يجب تجنبه لأنه يهيج جدران المعدة , ويمكن استخدام السكر والشكولاته ولكن بكميات بسيطة .

مايخص الفصيله " AB "
هذه الفصيلة لها نظام يجب معرفته جيداً ، كما يجب التعود على الأطعمة في كل من فصيلة A وفصيلة B , لأن فصيلة AB تحتوي على الإثنين معاً . فهناك بعض الأطعمة كالطماطم لا تناسب فصيلة A أبداً و لكنها تناسب فصيلة AB جداً ، كما أنها لا تناسب فصيلة B أيضاً , وذلك بسبب مادة الليستين Lectins التي لا يستطيع أن يتحملها الأشخاص الذين ينتمون لكل من فصيلة A و B . فأشخاص هذه الفصيلة يتميزون بقلة أحماض معدية مما يجعل بعض اللحوم الحمراء غير مناسبة لهم فتختزن في الجسم كدهون في أجسادهم , وهذه الصفة موجودة في فصيلة A ، بينما الصفة الأخرى التي يتميز بها أشخاص AB هي تعودهم على اللحوم , وهذه الصفة موجودة في فصيلة B , و لذلك فهذه الفصيلة نظمت جيداً على الأحماض القليلة في المعدة , وفي نفس الوقت التعود على إستهلاك البروتينات الحيوانية 
وسوف أوضح أهم الأطعمة التي تساعد على زيادة و نقصان الوزن 

الأطعمة التي تعمل على زيادة الوزن : 
اللحوم الحمراء : تهضم ببطء شديد وتخزن في الجسم كدهون 0 
البقول القلوية : تثبت الأنسولين مما يسبب في انخفاض نسبة السكر وذلك بالتالي يسبب انخفاض نسبة التمثيل الغذائي للطعام .
البذور والحبوب : أيضاً تسبب انخفاض مستوى السكر في الدم 0
الذرة : يقلل من نسبة الأنسولين 0
القمح : يبطيء عملية التمثيل ويقلل نسبة الأنسولين .
الأطعمة التي تساعد في إنقاص الوزن : 
التوفو : يزيد من سرعة التمثيل الغذائي للطعام 0 
الأطعمة البحرية : تزيد من سرعة التمثيل الغذائي للطعام 0
مشتقات الحليب : تساعد على إنتاج الأنسولين 0
الخضار الخضراء : تساعد على التمثيل الصحيح 0
الأناناس : يساعد على هضم الأطعمة الغير مهضومة ويساعدعلىحركة الأمعاء .
الكِلب ( KELP ) : هو عشب بحري يساعد على إنتاج الأنسولين .
يجب الإبتعاد عن الأطعمة المدخنة أو اللحوم المعالجة لأن هذه الأطعمة تسبب سرطان للمعدة بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يتميزون بقلة الإفرازات الحمضية للمعدة , وهذه الصفة مميزة في الأشخاص من فصيلة A .

اللحوم المفيدة لهذه الفصيلة هي :
لحم الضأن – الحمل – الديك الرومي – الأرانب – الكبدة .
اللحوم الممنوعة لهذه الفصيلة هي :
لحم الخنزير – البقر – الدجاج – البط – الحسيل .
أما الكائنات البحرية فهي مصدر جيد للبروتينات , ولكن هناك بعض الصعوبات التي يمكن أن تواجهها في هضم الليسين في بعض الأسماك . وإذا كان في تاريخ عائلتك أشخاص مصابين بسرطان الثدي لا سمح الله فيجب إدخال الحلزونيات في نظام طعامك وهذه الحلزونيات البحرية لها القدرة على التخلص من أمراض الجلد والتخلص من المرض .
المفيد من الأسماك لهذه الفصيلة :
سمك السالمون – الساردين – الماكريل – التـــــونا – الكود – الرد سنابر (RED SNAPPER ) – الحلزونيات – الحبارة – القرش – الكافيار .
الأسماك الممنوعة لهذه الفصيلة :
الأخطبوط – الأصداف – الجمبري ( الربيان ) – الإستاكوزا – الضفادع – السلاحف – أبو مقص ( CRAP ) كابوريا 

مشتقات الحليب و البيض :يعتبر البيض من المصادر الجيدة للبروتين ولكنها تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكوليسترول , كما أن الأشخاص المنتمون لهذه الفصيلة معرضون أيضاً لأمراض القلب والمشكلة هي الدهون المشبعة وليست المشكلة هي الأطعمة التي تحتوي الكوليسترول .
نرى هنا أن البيض لا بأس به لفصيلة AB , ولكن الدجاج من الممنوعات وذلك بسبب مادة الليسين الموجود في عضلات الدجاج بينما غير موجود في البيض ، كما أحب أن أذكر أن هذه الفصيلة معرضة لإفرازات مخاطية للصدر فيجعلهم عرضة لإصابات الصدر التنفسية وكذلك الزكام وإلتهاب الأذن فلذلك يجب تناول الأطعمة المسموحة وتجنب الأطعمة الممنوعة للإبتعاد عن المشاكل الصحية . 

مشتقات الحليب المفيدة : جبن الموزاريلا – اللبن – حليب الغنم – جبن قريش – اللبنة – جبن الشيدر – الجبن السويسري – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – حليب الصويا – جبن الصويا .
مشتقات الحليب الممنوعة : 
الزبدة – الآيس كريم – الحليب الكامل الدسم – زبدة الحليب – جبن البارميسان – الجبن الأزرق – الجبن الأمريكي .
الزيوت والدهون :يفضل استخدام زيت الزيتون عن الدهون الحيوانية فهو يساعد على خفض نسبة الكوليسترول الضار في الجسم ويرفع نسبة الكوليسترول المفيد في الجسم .
الزيوت والدهون المفيدة :زيت الزيتون – زيت اللوز – زيت الكتان – زيت كبد الحوت .
الزيوت والدهون الممنوعة :زيت الذرة – زيت القطن – زيت السمسم – زيت دوار الشمس .
المكسرات والبذور :يجب تناول المكسرات بكميات قليلة وبانتباه فقد تكون مصدر جيد للبروتين ، ولكن جميع البذور تحتوي على مادة تخفض نسبة الأنسولين مما يؤدي إلى إنخفاض في السكر و إنخفاض عملية التمثيل ، أما اللوز يعتبر مصدر جيد جداً لهذه الفصيلة .
المكسرات المفيدة هي :
اللوز – القعقع ( الجوز أو عين الجمل ) –اللوز البجلي – اللوز السوداني – زبدة اللوز – الفستق – الماكديميا – الكاجو – اللوز البرازيلي .
المكسرات الضارة :بذور البابايا – بذور القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) - زيت السمسم ( الطحينة ) – بذور دوار الشمس .
البقول :
يعتبر العدس من البقول المهمة التي تحارب الأطعمة المسببة للسرطان مع أن العدس غير جيد للأشخاص الذين ينتمون لفصيلة دم B , فالعدس يحتوي على مواد ضد الأكسدة للأطعمة المسببة للسرطان ، أما البقول القلوية تبطيء نسبة الأنسولين في الإنتاج .
المفيد من البقول :جميع أنواع الفاصوليا البيضاء والحمراء والبقول القلوية والفاصوليا السوداء . 
الرقاق ( CEREALS ) : 
يستحب أن لا تتناول كميات كبيرة من القمح ولكن يمكن أكل الرقاق بكميات محددة وخاصة الأنواع المصنوعة من الرز والشعير .
الرقاق المفيد : هي المصنوعة من الشعير والرز والقمح .
الرقاق الممنوع : الرقاق المصنوع من الذرة .
الخبز والمعجنات :فهو يشبه الرقاق والحبوب في نوع الأطعمة فالقمح الكامل غير مسموح به وخاصة في حالة الأشخاص الذين يعانون من إفرازات مخاطية في الصدر أو عندهم زيادة في الوزن ففي هذه الحالة يكون دقيق الرز ودقيق الصويا هو أفضل بديل لهم وتجنب الخبز المصنوع من الذرة .
المفيد من الخبز : الخبز المصنوع من الرز البني – الصويا – المصنوع من القمح الكامل والخبز البروتيني .
الممنوع من الخبز : هو المصنوع من الذرة . 
المكرونات : المفيد من المكرونات هو : المصنوع من الشعير والرز والقمح أي دقيق الرز والشعير والقمح كما أن كل أنواع الرز مسموحة .
الممنوع من المكرونات هو : نوع المكرونة المصنوعة من الحنطة السوداء أو الباستا أي المكرونة مع الأرضي الشوكي والمكرونات الجاهزة ( الإندومي ) .
الخضروات :تعتبر الخضروات مصدراً جيداً لحماية الجسم من أمراض القلب والسرطان وخاصة للأشخاص الذين ينتمون لفصيلة دم A أو AB لأن لديهم جهاز مناعة أضعف .
المفيد من الخضروات : أوراق البنجر – البروكلي – الكرفس – الخيار – الباذنجان الأسود – الثوم – البقدونس –الكزبرة – البطاطس الحلوة – السبانخ – الكرنب – الجزر – البصل بأنواعه – القرع – الطماطم – المشروم – الخس – الزنجبيل – البامية – الزيتون بأنواعه .
الممنوع من الخضروات : الأرضي الشوكي – الأفوكادو – الذرة البيضاء – الذرة الصفراء – الفلفل الرومي والأحمر والأصفر .
الفواكه :
بعض الفواكه الاستوائية كالمانجو والجوافة لا تصلح للأشخاص المنتمين لفصيلة دم AB ولكن الأناناس يعتبر مساعد جيد للهضم . أما البرتقال فيجب تجنبه من النظام الغذائي لأنه يعمل على زيادة حساسية المعدة وهو يتدخل في الإمتصاص للمعادن الجيدة , ولكن الجريب فروت يعتبر حمضي كالبرتقال فهو جيد لهذه الفصيلة ، و الليمون يعتبر مصدر ممتاز أيضاً لهذه الفصيلة لأنه يساعد على الهضم ويخلص الصدر من الإفرازات المخاطية ، كما أن الموز مصدر جيد للبوتاسيوم ولكنه لا يناسب هذه الفصيلة فيمكن تعويضه بفواكه أخرى كالمشمش والتين والحبحب ( البطيخ ) بأنواعه والكيوي .

الفواكه المفيدة :الليمون – الأناناس – البرقوق – الكيوي – العنب – الكرز – التفاح – الخوخ – التوت – التمر – الخربز – الكساب – الهندول – اليوسف أفندي – الزبيب – الكمثرى – البابايا .
الممنوع من الفواكه :الموز – النارجين – الجوافة – المانجا – البرتقال – الرمان 
العصيرات والسوائل :
من المفيد لهذه الفصيلة أن يأخذ يومياً كوباً من الماء الدافئ مع نصف عصير الليمون وذلك للتخلص من الإفرازات المخاطية المتراكمة خلال فترة النوم في الصباح ويمكن شرب كأس من الجريب فروت أو البابايا بعده .
المفيد من العصيرات هو : 
عصير العنب – عصير البابايا – عصير الكرفس – عصير الكرز الأسود – عصير الجزر – عصير التفاح – عصير الخوخ – عصير الجريب فروت – عصير الأناناس – عصير البرقوق .
الممنوع من العصيرات هو عصير البرتقال .
الأبازير : 
يعتبر الثوم مضاد حيوي جيد جداً لهذه الفصيلة كما أن السكر والشيكولاته مسموحة ولكن بكميات محدودة . 
تجنب الفلفل الأسود والخل لأنها حمضية 0 
وسوف أوضح أهم الأبازير النافعة والضارة للفصيلة AB :
الأبازير المفيدة جداً : إبزار الكري – البقدونس – الثوم – الشبت – الملح – الصويا صوص – السكر – التمر الهندي – الفانيلا – النعناع – العسل – الدبس – المسترد – القرنفل – الكمون – الأجار- الألماسية – القرفة – الهرد – الهيل – شيرة الرز .
الممنوع من الأبازير : شيرة الذرة – الفلفل بأنواعه – الخل بأنواعه –النشا .
التوابل : 
يجب أن تضع في عين الاعتبار حذف جميع التوابل المخللة لأنها تسبب سرطان المعدة وتجنب أيضاً الكاتشب الذي يحتوي على الخل .

الأطعمة المحايدة التي لا ضرر منها : 
المربى من الفواكه المسموحة – الجيلي أيضاً من الفواكه المسموحة – المايونيز – المسترد – صلصة السلطة "مع مراعاة أن تكون من قليلة الدهن " .

الممنوعات :
الكاتشب والمخللات .
الشاي بالأعشاب : 
المفيد منه المكون من الجنزبيل – الجنسنج – الشاي الأخضر 
المشروبات : 
شرب كوب أو كوبين من القهوة يزيد من حموضة المعدة ويحتوي على نفس الإنزيمات الموجودة في الصويا ، فالشاي الأخضر والقهوة من أفضل المشروبات 
المفيد منها : القهوة بأنواعها – الشاي الأخضر – البيرة .
الممنوعات : المشروبات الكحولية – الصودا ( بيبسي وخلافه ) – الشاي الأسود ( العادي )


الجزء الأخير : الفصيـــــــــله O
تعتمد هذه الفصيلة على البروتينات الحيوانية , ونتيجة عملية التمثيل الغذائي تتكون كمية من الأجسام الكيتونية العالية في البول ، ويستخدم الكيتون بدل السكـر لحفظ مستوى السكر ثــابت ، ومعظم اللحـوم المستهلكة في هذه الأيـام تحقن بـالدهـــن والهرمونات والمضادات الحيوية ، 
و تتميز هذه الفصيلة " O " بأن بعض الأشخاص يفقدون أوزانهم بسرعة بمجرد حذف القمح من نظام غذائهم ، وتعود زيادة الوزن للأشخاص الذين ينتمون لهذه الفصيلة إلى قلة تنظيم وإنتاج الغدة الدرقية لهرمونها وهذه الفصيلة مميزة لـقلة الأيودين فيها ، وقلة إنتاج الغدة الدرقية تؤدي إلى إحتباس الماء في الجسم و زيادة في الوزن و فقدان في وزن العضلات والشعور بالتعب

وبناء على طلب الجماهير نقدم للمجموعه b
* السباحه والمشي افضل رياضه لصاحبات الفصيله B ..
فصيله الدم B ..
اعتمد على الحليب ومشتقاته وقلل من اللحوم والقمح ولايناسبك الدجاج .
الرياضه المناسبه ..
السباحه والمشي ..

الاطعمه المسموح بها ..
لحم الغنم - لحم الارانب - الديك الرومي - البيض - الحليب - الزبادي - جبنة الغنم -
الارز - الشوفن - البطاطس - المشروم - التين - الاناناس - التمر - الجريب فروت -
الشاي الاخضر والاسود - البقدونس - البروكلي - الزبد .

الاطعمه الممنوعه ..
الدجاج - البط - الجبن الاصفر - الايس كريم - الخبز الابيض - الكيك - زيت دوار 
الشمس - الذره - السمسم - الفول السوداني - الطماطم - العدس - المشروبات الغازيه
الامراض التي تظهر من حالة تجاهل التغذيه السليمه ..
السكري - الارق المزمن - مشاكل في جهاز المناعه - الالتهابات الفيروسيه .

منقول

----------


## أمل الظهور

كل الشكر لك أختي 

عذرا دمجت موضوعك مع مواضيع الأخوات لتشابههما 

يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------

